
A single night of sleep loss impairs working memory in women, but not men - neverminder
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/jsr.12651/full
======
saurik
As I have come to expect in the world of random psych studies, this is the
exact opposite of what I thought has been firmly established knowledge in this
field and so we probably know less than nothing about the truth and I guess I
am just going to discount all of this research (on both sides) as "fake
science" now :/.

[https://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/news/20030613/men-
hand...](https://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/news/20030613/men-handle-sleep-
loss-worse-than-women)

[https://www.cantechletter.com/2017/11/women-handle-sleep-
dep...](https://www.cantechletter.com/2017/11/women-handle-sleep-deprivation-
better-than-men-do-russian-space-program-test-finds/)

~~~
mighty_bander
Both of those studies also had tiny sample sizes, so sure enough we know
nothing. But instead of discounting potentially valid research, just look at
it critically. You won't always be able to tell but all of these are so bad as
to be obvious.

------
rhufdu
n=12

~~~
mighty_bander
Also, despite this they still didn't manage to prove anything. Their own data
shows that ALL objective scores - sleep deprived, men, women, etc. are within
one standard deviation of each other.

This is so obviously bad that I am tempted to engage in conspiratorial
thinking about why it was posted here.

------
dTal
Bullshit.

I am disappointed to see this crap all over the news. It seems people are
hungry for evidence that progressive orthodoxy is flawed - no matter how
extraordinary the claim. As if men were magically immune to sleep loss!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effects_of_sleep_deprivation_o...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effects_of_sleep_deprivation_on_cognitive_performance#Working_memory)

~~~
kentrado
You are exaggerating the claims of the study. Nowhere does it says or suggests
that men are magically immune to sleep loss.

~~~
corobo
The title of this submission seems to imply it heavily.

> A single night of sleep loss impairs working memory in women, but not men

